# The UV Bastardisation Project Thread



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 27, 2008)

So seeing as I've got the part uv7bk which needs a lot of TLD and as I am going to be doing a fair bit to this guitar, i've decided to set up a thread, to mark progress of my little project. This may take a while, but I am pretty excited about it, and it should be really cool when it's all done! I'll also add 

So far:

Plans:
- New body out of swamp ash with control cavities for extra electronics
- Sustainer
- Inlay Replacement
- Clean up the trem as much as possible
- New paintjob
- Piezo's
- Replacement of some of the hardware to colour coordinate

What I've got:
1 neck, looks to be in good shape, and with sanded headstock. Got the decal logos for it (well have 2 in different colours as I haven't fully decided on the finish yet, well, which will work best with it, and have another 2 differennt colours on the way. Inlays will have to change, unless the finish ends up being green...

2 scratchplates, one clear, on mirrored in one oif the colours (well, the colour i really want)

Some control knobs, some dome, some strat

1 broken body, for purposes of finding someone to make a new body as i reckon it'll do as a measurement template hopefully

1 white blaze custom

neck hardware (nut, string retainer, truss rod cover)

7 cosmo chrome tuners

1 edge 7 with a lot of rust

1 very rusted neckplate

2 manky green dimarzio strap locks

assorted screws 

1 fernandes sustainer, but no idea how to wire it

What's on order:

- 7 piezo saddles from graphtech, which will hopefully fit the edge 7, there may be a problem with routing the wires as I am not sure if there's enough room under the baseplate... problem here is that edge's use #1 saddles as the baseplate is preradiused, and if they don't fit, i'll have to get an OFR which requires ones of different height, so it's a little bit of a gamble, but hopefully will pay off... I hope...

- 1 graphtec preamp

So, there's the cookbook, will update with various pictures of the process along the way, but it may take a while, i have a feeling it will take a few months at least...


----------



## Apophis (Oct 27, 2008)

sounds awesome


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyway, from the other thread, here's some pictures of what i currently have:

Body (cracked), pickup, neckplate and bridge:






Close up of the bridge and nut:





The neck:





The body has got worse in terms of cracks since i got it, no idea how, but it really does seem like it would not survive much tension being put on it...

And first up tonight, I have some rust cleaner on me, and I'll be seeing how well the trem clears up, and be taking it apart to see in what condition it is exactly...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 27, 2008)

And, the finish will be a surprise, as it's an idea I've had for a while, and lets just say that the headstock being sanded down already is ideal


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks liek that trem was in the Titanic.


----------



## loktide (Oct 27, 2008)

cool 

can't wait for updates *subscribes to thread*


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 27, 2008)

I lol'd when i saw the bridge and the nut


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, a wire brush will do wonders on that bridge, nut and neck plate... especially if it's attached to a bench grinder.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 27, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> It looks liek that trem was in the Titanic.


It was touched by the lips of kate winslet, but unfortunately also by the hand of DiCaprio, the latter causing the state it's in now...



loktide said:


> cool
> 
> can't wait for updates *subscribes to thread*


Man, i can't wait to get cracking, but it's going to be a long process and I am an impatient man!


----------



## Diogene303 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hope the project go's well for you and it will be intresting to hear this baby when it's built with the sustainer unit installed ?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 27, 2008)

Diogene303 said:


> Hope the project go's well for you and it will be intresting to hear this baby when it's built with the sustainer unit installed ?


It will do, if i ever figure out how to wire it!


----------



## sworth9411 (Oct 27, 2008)

once again... this is going to be epic.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 27, 2008)

sworth9411 said:


> once again... this is going to be epic.



I second this motion.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 27, 2008)

its on a good way


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 27, 2008)

and how you will remove rust from the bridge? as I've got some rust on mine (not like all brown, but a bit of black on 3 saddles, but when i use a pencil or smt, it goes off as brown) and want to remove it


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 27, 2008)

Coca-Cola can do magicez trickz


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2008)

darbdavys said:


> and how you will remove rust from the bridge? as I've got some rust on mine (not like all brown, but a bit of black on 3 saddles, but when i use a pencil or smt, it goes off as brown) and want to remove it



Some great suggestions in here, too. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...966-cleaning-rust-off-a-trem-refinishing.html


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 27, 2008)

Randy said:


> Some great suggestions in here, too.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...966-cleaning-rust-off-a-trem-refinishing.html


read that. didn't get the "silicon-based" part. everything i know is WD-40, my knowledge ends here  can someone recommend something for rust removal? and how to remove that little rust from pickup poles?


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 27, 2008)

I for one am extremely jealous that you have a Ibby 7 trem that can be fitted with piezo saddles... curse you... curse yoooou


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Oct 27, 2008)

That is a sweet neck! I say just put some clear-coat on it as it is; the colour of the headstock goes well with the rosewood fretboard. 

And the green inlays are classic.


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 27, 2008)

got those pics of the sustainer CB for me? I can get you some instructions for wiring.


Also tag.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 27, 2008)

Right, did some cleaning, and here are some results, first off, the rust bath before adding dereuster (and some of the parts):







and bam, in goes the rust remover and starts fizzing away:






And the resultant baseplate:






And the saddle screws and nut (now derusted, but some metal exposed, i'll have to buy some paint):






And the neckplate:










now the neckplate still has some rust, so I'll have to get a wire brush, smooth it, and it will need to be resprayed, so for all that, i may just get some spraypaint as well, maybe matte or something, and spray the parts, not sure yet, in any case, it's cleaner than it was, even if it did remove some of the paint on some parts and all the paint off the neckplate (not a bad thing)

But at least it's a start!


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 27, 2008)

wow, number 161?

damn.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, here some shots of the semi assembled neck, with nit, string tree and tuners. THe wood has a really nice grain to it!

The front:





The rear:





You can see how the rust has been cleaned of nicely off these parts!


Plus, some of the logo candidates, a red, green, chrome and silver one...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 27, 2008)

And here are two candidates for the pickguard, clear and red mirror. I kind of impulse bought these whilst thinking about what i wanted to do, but either would work with the colour I have in mind, so it's all good (or is it a colour? aaaaah!)

Anyway, test mounted the clear pickguard to the busted UV body, looks like it doesn't quite align which is a pain, but possibly the front routed UV's could have a different alignment to the others, or it varied from year to year, I don't know, but it does mean I'll have to send a pickguard off to whoever makes the body...






And the red mirror one, with some funky red metalic knobs I found on ebay.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 27, 2008)

Ketzer said:


> wow, number 161?
> 
> damn.


Actually, i think #181 or something, which would explain the edge7 bridge...

Anyway, here's some shots of the sustainer board...

front:









rear:









it also looks like something was added onto the rear of the baord (the trim pot). makes it even more curious...
battery + sustainer front:





Sustainer rear (Can anyone tell me if it's normal for the sustainer to have two wires from the sustainer, and 3 wires on the connector? It's puzzling me....)


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, the sustainer is slightly too wide for the pickguard :/


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 27, 2008)

cant wait to se this finished man, its looking good!


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 27, 2008)

goes without saying, that Red is your 9v, white is hot, and black is ground.

That after-market trimmer is connected across the Left and Right terminals of the top pot, and essentially allows one to control the effective range of the pot on top. Looks like an interesting mod to play with. 

one set of W/B is where the driver attaches to the board, the other runs out, and attaches just like a regular pickup. From what I can see, the sustainer circuit is all self-contained, and the CB makes it look a lot more difficult than it really is. It also kinda depends on how exactly you want to install it and control it, whether to wire it like a pickup, as in to the 5-way and to the volume knob, or something that bypasses the switch and volume knob and simply activates sustain when you flip the switch, and deactivates it when you turn it off. If it was me, I'd probably do a H-S-sus config with the second option, with a 3-way switch. It's an unbelievably entertaining piece, and the possibilties are numerous.


----------



## Harry (Oct 27, 2008)

I just had to be eating breakfast when I saw the original pic of the trem

Seriously though man, that is going to kick supreme ass when it's done.
Sustainer pickups are so fun on trem equipped guitars.

How much did you get the Fernandes Sustainer for?


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Anyway, here's some shots of the sustainer board...



Holy shit, did they stuff a lot onto that little board.


----------



## Totem_37 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm very impressed by how well the baseplate cleaned up


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 28, 2008)

Ketzer said:


> goes without saying, that Red is your 9v, white is hot, and black is ground.
> 
> That after-market trimmer is connected across the Left and Right terminals of the top pot, and essentially allows one to control the effective range of the pot on top. Looks like an interesting mod to play with.
> 
> one set of W/B is where the driver attaches to the board, the other runs out, and attaches just like a regular pickup. From what I can see, the sustainer circuit is all self-contained, and the CB makes it look a lot more difficult than it really is. It also kinda depends on how exactly you want to install it and control it, whether to wire it like a pickup, as in to the 5-way and to the volume knob, or something that bypasses the switch and volume knob and simply activates sustain when you flip the switch, and deactivates it when you turn it off. If it was me, I'd probably do a H-S-sus config with the second option, with a 3-way switch. It's an unbelievably entertaining piece, and the possibilties are numerous.



On the front shot, the top connector (one with the two pronged plug) goes to a push/push pot, so I am assuming it's some kind of on/off thing.

Interestingly, the wire from the mod on the rear goes to the other side, so it looks like they are attached to either side of an on / off switch, which is pretty odd...


----------



## Ruins (Oct 28, 2008)

looks great so far. keep the progress pics coming


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey bro cool project - you should make the guitar white and use the red logo and red pickguard and have all the pickups white!


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 28, 2008)

that top mounted pot is also a pushbutton toggle?

hm... MAYBE what it is is that in position one, that pot controls the sustainer, and when it's triggered, the trimmer is a bypass allowing it to work at a different level.

What did the previous owner say to you about that mod, if anything?


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 28, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> It looks liek that trem was in the Titanic.



 Good one


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 28, 2008)

Ketzer said:


> that top mounted pot is also a pushbutton toggle?
> 
> hm... MAYBE what it is is that in position one, that pot controls the sustainer, and when it's triggered, the trimmer is a bypass allowing it to work at a different level.
> 
> What did the previous owner say to you about that mod, if anything?


Well, the previous owner couldn't get it to work.

I am assuming the mod is reversible if required, main thing though is to see what the connectors on the board are for. I am guessing the toggle switch is for the normal/harmonic mode, and the trim pot is a blend of something between the two in harmonic (at a guess). One of the wires is disconnected from the mod, so not sure what that should be connected to, or if it's even required...

Still, as you said, i assume the power is the connector with the clipped wires, but why that would be a 4pin for 2 connectors is beyond me...

I emailed fernandes but they never got back to me, maybe i should call them :/

If i can't get this board to work I am tempted to buy the kit as the sustainer pickup should fit that, but, it does leve me without a blend on the fsk-101, i think, not sure as I am not sure what's in the kit...

I do like the idea of the sustainer being controlled via a push/push pot for the on off though


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 28, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Hey bro cool project - you should make the guitar white and use the red logo and red pickguard and have all the pickups white!


Could do that, but with the green inlays, red pickguard, white, it'd look like a christmas guitar!


----------



## Leec (Oct 28, 2008)

Get it finished for Christmas and Robert is your mother's brother, then!


----------



## winterlover (Oct 28, 2008)

this is a bad ass build!!!! i can't wait to see how it progresses! if i knew how to subscrib to threads i would! i have a better memory than the interdenets...yet...
colour wise...
i'd go for all red personally if you wanted to go the red route, but...

el natural finish, silver decal. reflective mirror / silver pickguard, blackpickups. very simple but it would look kickass on the guitar, i know everyone will be like :\ but it's a win.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 28, 2008)

winterlover said:


> i'd go for all red personally if you wanted to go the red route, but...


 i don't think many people will guess what I am actually planning, but it may be along those lines!


----------



## budda (Oct 28, 2008)

i think that red pickguard is sexy m'self.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, it is very sexy, but it all depends on how the finished article looks as to whether that goes on or the clear one!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 28, 2008)

I am also actually tempted to see if i can get a green mirrored one for the uv7bk


----------



## winterlover (Oct 28, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I am also actually tempted to see if i can get a green mirrored one for the uv7bk



WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Oct 28, 2008)

if you get a green mirrored one, and paint the new body white, it'll look like a candy cane


----------



## Shawn (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool. It's looking really good now. Can't wait to see it finished. 

If you want to get rid of the body later on down the road, I may take it off your hands.


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder if it would be possible to have a replacement body made of a clear/translucent acrylic.


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 29, 2008)

Ketzer said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to have a replacement body made of a clear/translucent acrylic.



Why wouldn't it be? Just gotta get a hold of the right people.


----------



## lobee (Oct 29, 2008)

With the amount of electronics going into the guitar you might be better off finding somebody to make you a body out of borg cube.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks awesome so far ! .... I'm for the clear pickguard


----------



## Pablo (Oct 29, 2008)

I really like the natural body on that!

I say buy a new swamp ash body and oil it. Go for the red pick guard and red decal... but keep the green dots for contrast!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 29, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Could do that, but with the green inlays, red pickguard, white, it'd look like a christmas guitar!



oh yeah - he should do it with green  x100.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 29, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Cool. It's looking really good now. Can't wait to see it finished.
> 
> If you want to get rid of the body later on down the road, I may take it off your hands.


Well, a friend has offered to see if any of his woodworking buddies can glue it and fix it up so I can at least have a working guitar for a while whilst i wait for parts to arrive, which would be cool, and if it does fix, and you want it, then yeah, I'll sell it


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, just got wiring diagram for the sustainer, now i need to figure out what the 5 way switch does and how it's wired internally to make sense of it, and find the plastic connectors so i can make the wiring harnesses and test to see if all works before committing to getting the body made the control cavity space for it...

So, I've posted another thread, but may as well in this one to see if anyone can provide help.

Really anxious to get this done, but the goalpost are still not quite within sight :/


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 4, 2008)

Also got the power wired up to see if the LED would light up, and that was a success  Just need to get the little parts. Does anyone know the model name of the fernandes switch used with the sustainer guitars or the kits?


----------



## blackgecko (Nov 4, 2008)

Where do you get he logos, im looking for a green one for my universe.



7 Dying Trees said:


> OK, here some shots of the semi assembled neck, with nit, string tree and tuners. THe wood has a really nice grain to it!
> 
> The front:
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Nov 4, 2008)

get in contact with these guys; Guitar Restoration : Best-Decals.com, Your One-Stop Decal-Shop

they don't show it on the website but they do make them.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 5, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> get in contact with these guys; Guitar Restoration : Best-Decals.com, Your One-Stop Decal-Shop
> 
> they don't show it on the website but they do make them.


Truth. Ask them nicely


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 5, 2008)

red UV FTW


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 5, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> red UV FTW



Funny you should say that, as a few more bits have arrived in the mail, not entirely sure yet, as there's a long long long road ahead of me, but this shit should give me plenty of options:







It's just a real shame that dimarzio don't do red 7 string pick ups anymore, as zebra red/black would have been cool.

Still, the plot thickens!

Even if the pickup isn't a dimarzio in the first place...


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 5, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Funny you should say that, as a few more bits have arrived in the mail, not entirely sure yet, as there's a long long long road ahead of me, but this shit should give me plenty of options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could always get some red vinyl for the tops of the pickup, and since the invader has those oversize poles, it would probably work rather well at covering up any imperfection in the cuts.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 6, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Funny you should say that, as a few more bits have arrived in the mail, not entirely sure yet, as there's a long long long road ahead of me, but this shit should give me plenty of options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. I dig those red knobs.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 6, 2008)

You can get red 7-string bobbin toppers from this guy: Bobbin Toppers


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 6, 2008)

christmas guitar!


----------



## Jazzedout (Nov 6, 2008)

I think there was a couple of red 7 string Dimarzios on ebay last week or so...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 6, 2008)

Jazzedout said:


> I think there was a couple of red 7 string Dimarzios on ebay last week or so...


 Totally missed that 

If anyone spies any, please let me know!

James


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 6, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> You can get red 7-string bobbin toppers from this guy: Bobbin Toppers



It may be an idea, although i've never been massively keen on the for some reason, had them on a guitar I bought, and whilst ok, it's one of those things where you know they're not actual plastic


----------



## halsinden (Nov 6, 2008)

but... where the black gone?

H


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 6, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Funny you should say that, as a few more bits have arrived in the mail, not entirely sure yet, as there's a long long long road ahead of me, but this shit should give me plenty of options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hark!

I smell win!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 6, 2008)

halsinden said:


> but... where the black gone?
> 
> H


You are so going to hate this guitar with every ounce of your soul when it's done


----------



## halsinden (Nov 6, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> You are so going to hate this guitar with every ounce of your soul when it's done



i'm already extremely concerned and may be contacting the police with a report of crimes against public decency. if you ever play it live i'm going to shave you.

H


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 6, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i'm already extremely concerned and may be contacting the police with a report of crimes against public decency. if you ever play it live i'm going to shave you.
> 
> H


Like an egg?


----------



## halsinden (Nov 6, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Like an egg?








H


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 6, 2008)

halsinden said:


> H


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 6, 2008)

halsinden said:


> H


 Best and worst photoshop job I've seen for agers. Or is it?


----------



## halsinden (Nov 6, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Best and worst photoshop job I've seen for agers. Or is it?



it is be the best-worst.

H


----------



## Drew (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Jazzedout (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmm... I think your project need an other thing to be complete. A Line 6 variax system.  I just remembered Adrian Belew's Parker. It has Piezo, Midi, Sustainer and Variax!! Crazy but cleanly done! Note the price tag... http://www.gearwire.com/media/parker-guitars.wmv


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 7, 2008)

Jazzedout said:


> Hmm... I think your project need an other thing to be complete. A Line 6 variax system.  I just remembered Adrian Belew's Parker. It has Piezo, Midi, Sustainer and Variax!! Crazy but cleanly done! Note the price tag... http://www.gearwire.com/media/parker-guitars.wmv



I asked graphtec about the midi, they basically said that I'd need to seperate midi outs because of the 7 strings, as midi only supports 6.

However, thinking about it, maybe I could just hook 6 treble strings up for midi, although that may just be a little bit overkill... 

The variax I thought about, but then it begs the question of how much wood would physicall be left for the guitar body itsself... 

Maybe in another guitar project, but the variax doesn't massively tickle my goat. Unless you can use 7 strings with them, i dunno...


----------



## Jazzedout (Nov 7, 2008)

What did Graphtec say about the piezo saddles for the Edge trem? The Edge trem baseplate is contoured, so I guess the saddles should all be the same height. I believe that their standard kit has different height saddles to fit the flat baseplate of a Floyd trem. I have sent them a question about such a kit some time ago but never got a reply....


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2008)

halsinden said:


> H


----------



## Harry (Nov 10, 2008)

halsinden said:


> H



Epic


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 11, 2008)

red red red red red red!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 11, 2008)

Jazzedout said:


> What did Graphtec say about the piezo saddles for the Edge trem? The Edge trem baseplate is contoured, so I guess the saddles should all be the same height. I believe that their standard kit has different height saddles to fit the flat baseplate of a Floyd trem. I have sent them a question about such a kit some time ago but never got a reply....


They said that when they're available they can put together a set of 7 #1 saddles  they should have them in 1-3 months apparently!


----------



## Jazzedout (Nov 11, 2008)

Although they never replied to my email...  
Did you email Graphtech directly (that's what I did) or a UK dealer. Their international dealer page doesn't seem to work...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 12, 2008)

Emailed graphtech and graphtec technical support


----------



## turmoil (Dec 1, 2008)

any updates on this piece???


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, still a bit stalled with waiting for graphtech, so may just have to go ahead and get cracking with the other work, just have not had the time to sit down and get busy with it. I'm waiting for an edge6 trem to arrive so i can temporarily cannibalise the saddles to make the guitar playable and to put it together, but it's taking a very long time to arrive


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 5, 2009)

Woohoo! Just recieved an edge trem in the post! I'll be cannibalising the parts I need of it, using one of the 2 or 3 old saddles that still work and rebuilding the edge7 trem tonight!

If any of you guys want an edge6 baseplate in cosmo chrome (very very clean) then let me know 

I am well happy as this means that even with the cracked body I'll be able to get a guitar up and running this evening to see what it's like 

beater guitars FTW!


----------



## Jazzedout (Jan 5, 2009)

waiting for pics!!


----------



## Johann (Jan 5, 2009)

Jazzedout said:


> waiting for pics!!




+1


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 5, 2009)

"So doctor, it doesn't look good, he's missing an awfull lot of parts... Are you sure we'll be able to pull this off? And will he survive?"










"Yes nurse, but luckily we have finally found a donor! I know, i know, taken from us too soon, but we can't let the loss of one life sadden the emergence of another!"










"Scalpel"





"Check"




"Wrench"




"Check"




"Pliers"




"Check"




"Screwdriver"




"Check"




"Well, looks like we're ready to go nurse, first, we'll have to remove everything we'll need off the donor!"






"Now, isn't that better? We're almost there!"





"OOOOOOH NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"




"!!! We're missing a part!"





*



*
"Quick! get some of the old parts!!!!!!!!!!!!!"




"Phew, that's fixed it all up, not perfect, but we almost lost him there!"










"Now it's time to put him back where he belongs! We'll need some quick surgery, prepare the body!"










"Good! Good! Now we'll attach the neck!"




"Yes Doctor"









"Look Nurse! look at what we have achieved!"




"it's amazing! it's like we have bought it back from the dead!"










"MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Ketzer (Jan 5, 2009)

YES. Awesome.


+1.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 5, 2009)

That was awesome James, good to see it coming along too


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 5, 2009)

I am defs looking forward to how this pans out


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 5, 2009)

Ketzer said:


> YES. Awesome.
> 
> 
> +1.





Mr. S said:


> That was awesome James, good to see it coming along too


I am trying to win shittest use of stock cartoon pictures in a hidden mini picstory


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 5, 2009)

Love it!!  Did you ever fit that OFR arm you got off the 'bay? Ive found what size part you need to fit it.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I am trying to win shittest use of stock cartoon pictures in a hidden mini picstory



Ah... I just thought you were going with a "hentai" theme for this build.


----------



## Ketzer (Jan 5, 2009)

Randy said:


> Ah... I just thought you were going with a "hentai" theme for this build.




Never too late to do that.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 5, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Love it!!  Did you ever fit that OFR arm you got off the 'bay? Ive found what size part you need to fit it.


I got one, but the arm holder on this trem is frozen solid, and won't budge. Good for the trem arm, not so good for retrofitting as it just won't budge!


Randy said:


> Ah... I just thought you were going with a "hentai" theme for this build.


 Could have been cool!



Ketzer said:


> Never too late to do that.


Very very true!


----------



## lobee (Jan 5, 2009)

Finish it in Tentacle Grape Purple!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 6, 2009)

lobee said:


> Finish it in Tentacle Grape Purple!


Don't tempt me, I've been trying to not buy a 6 pack of tentacle grape soda for a while now...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 6, 2009)

ALso, I did give it a quick play yesterday, the action is terrible, but i seem to remember that there was a shim in it (to do with the BK neck that was on it) so it may be a case of shimming the body side to put an angle on it.

Also, the high "B" ("A" in my case") string is just dead when played open, but fine when fretted, not sure what that's about, and I am sure the edge 7 and edge 6 are radiused the same way... 

Otherwise, I "ghetto" attached an output jack to the blaze custom and had a play around, and I must say I appreciate this pickup a lot more than the last time when i had one!

Still, I've done some truss rod adjustments, leaving it untill this evening when i get back from work to see how the guitar has settled, and then see what to do. Looks like the cracked body is holding up, but, still will need to get a replacement made to be honest, one which fits the neck (which looks like it's been plugged where the screws go, and am not sure whether this has sent the alignment a tad out of kilt, but that may need to be fixed as well)

THese beater guitars are fun though, I have to admit, plus the pwh neck does feel really awesome to play!


----------



## amonb (Jan 6, 2009)

I am really looking forward to the finished product, this thread is awesome!


----------



## winterlover (Jan 6, 2009)

finished product i want to see. persist, u must


----------



## Ruins (Jan 6, 2009)

looking good 
even though i don't like manga but this story was fun to read haha


----------



## budda (Jan 6, 2009)

interesting picstory there james 

what the hell is the deal with the body though - you're leaving it open?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 6, 2009)

budda said:


> interesting picstory there james
> 
> what the hell is the deal with the body though - you're leaving it open?


well, i thought better to assemble the guitar, have some tension on the neck to see what the neck is like and whether the bridge is any good, plus I plan on using the fucked up body as a finish test to try out my idea to see how well it works!

It's actually also a clear pickguard that I'll probably end up selling unless the body i get made is rear routed (which is a possibility)


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 4, 2009)

A tiny update, and a sign of possible things to come:






Got pickups mounted, put in a nw switch, but need to get new pots, as the ones in it are weird and have a rounded top. That and I am not even sure I want a tone control as I never use it, there are other controls which may be more usefull...

ANd yes, as you can see, no sustainer on this pickguard. I've not managed to find out the last bit in the electronic puzzle (the selector switch, ie, the 5 way pickupos selector that fernandes use) which is the only thing I need to do. Could be figured out, but I'll have to give it a crack, (with the electronic gutas hanging out, as haven't got a body routed for it yet)

Still, that's what two project guitars are for, mixing and matching!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 4, 2009)

I absolutely love that pickguard! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Jazzedout (Mar 4, 2009)

Just my 2p: I would prefer a white or black pickguard to contrast the red pickups.


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 4, 2009)

..c'mon lets see it put together already !!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 4, 2009)

Jazzedout said:


> Just my 2p: I would prefer a white or black pickguard to contrast the red pickups.


Ah, but the rest of the plan is not apparent yet  It'll all fit together, and the black/white pickguard wouldn't fit what I'm planning!



william93 said:


> ..c'mon lets see it put together already !!


I know  It's the sheer length of this saga, but it will eventually get done, just need to get my arse into gear regarding a few other bits and pieces, it will get done!


----------



## Jazzedout (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok James, I am waiting to see what's up next...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 4, 2009)

Jazzedout said:


> Ok James, I am waiting to see what's up next...


So am I


----------



## Vairocarnal (Mar 5, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> On the front shot, the top connector (one with the two pronged plug) goes to a push/push pot, so I am assuming it's some kind of on/off thing.
> 
> Interestingly, the wire from the mod on the rear goes to the other side, so it looks like they are attached to either side of an on / off switch, which is pretty odd...



The push/pull pot is a mode selector. Down=sustain. Up=harmonic. I flipped out when I discovered mine could do that.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 6, 2009)

Vairocarnal said:


> The push/pull pot is a mode selector. Down=sustain. Up=harmonic. I flipped out when I discovered mine could do that.


Dude, you have fernandes sustainer 7? Can you help me with how the pickup selector switch is supposed to work? It's the one thing that's really bugging me at the moment, as it's a propritry switch, and I don't know what each lug on it does, last piece in the puzzle as it were!


----------



## Vairocarnal (May 14, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Dude, you have fernandes sustainer 7? Can you help me with how the pickup selector switch is supposed to work? It's the one thing that's really bugging me at the moment, as it's a propritry switch, and I don't know what each lug on it does, last piece in the puzzle as it were!



Ummm...yes and no. First of all I'm curious as to whether or not you have the "sustainer circuit" Not the circuit board that's attached to the push/pull knob but the copper/goldish resonance disc that sits between the neck and bridge pu's?


----------



## Panterica (May 15, 2009)

i think i kno your plans...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 15, 2009)

Panterica said:


> i think i kno your plans...


Close, close, good guess


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 27, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1476049-post136.html

hmmmm..... the plot thickens doesn't it?


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 27, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1476049-post136.html
> 
> hmmmm..... the plot thickens doesn't it?




 This will be special.


----------



## Jem7RB (May 28, 2009)

is it spaghetti?


----------



## Wi77iam (May 28, 2009)

:O
this is going to be awesome


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 28, 2009)

Well, I've been asking a forumite some "howto" questions on finishing, and he gave me a load of really good advice last night 

Once my test wood gets here I'll be starting to experiment a bit!


----------



## Wi77iam (May 28, 2009)

hooraah ! 

PICSTORY PICSTORY !!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 13, 2009)

Now, for those of you remember the 200$ UV parts for sale thread on ss.org about a year ago, well, i got them, a heap of rusted parts, cracked body, missing scratchplate, one single white humbucker, in fact, pictures say more than a thousand words:

The Body:






The bridge:





The Neck:





Now, a bit of a horror show, but, I gave it all a rust bath, have put new saddles on the trem (black ones, seems like there's a total lack of cosmo chrome ones about) and then got rid of the body, as didn't want another basswood guitar, and then got the following bits and pieces:

A new body, courtesy of sims custom shop, all pimped out in swamp ash:





Some fancy pimped up shit:





Some electronics (whether they go in, no idea yet, depends if it works, or not...)





More pimped out shit:





but that, well, for now, is the end. All these things are now at an undisclosed secret location, with neck, bridge and a few red and a few red/black and one black coloured pickups, along with a spec, some ideas and a determination to finally get it finished (well, there's some stuff to be done after all this as well, but to get all the stuff done that i can't do) having made the journey...

Now, I wait with baited breath for a call, one that will reveal what has happened, and when i can pick it up ready for the final assembly!

IT'S EXCITING 

Yours,

Mr Trees.



P.S: This is going to be a love it or hate it guitar. It shall hence be dubbed "project marmite"


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 13, 2009)

Should get somebody to replace those green dots with red ones!! or just nail polish


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 14, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> Should get somebody to replace those green dots with red ones!! or just nail polish




No way. It will look like christmas with the green dots . 


I cant wait to see this project done.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 14, 2009)

well, it's getting close to completion now!


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 24, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> well, it's getting close to completion now!



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## digitalpig (Aug 6, 2009)

Any news here?

Greetings!
Felix


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 8, 2009)

Not yet, not heard back from the luthier yet...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 20, 2009)

well, got email from luthier, modifications finished almost, should have the bits back soon, then it's on to finishing and assembly!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

Look forward to seeing


----------



## ajdehoogh (Aug 20, 2009)

YAY!


----------



## leandroab (Aug 20, 2009)

You are installing the sustainer on this bitch right?

Imma gettin a Sustainiac for my axe


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 20, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> well, got email from luthier, modifications finished almost, should have the bits back soon, then it's on to finishing and assembly!



I can't wait to see it!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 21, 2009)

leandroab said:


> You are installing the sustainer on this bitch right?
> 
> Imma gettin a Sustainiac for my axe


Been hoping to, but it depends on whether the guy can get it working or not. If it doesn't work, then it'll not get installed and I'll have to look at the sustainiac.

I'm just excited as i get to play it and see what it sounds like! Also have had pickguard modded as well, and, some surprises on the neck which will hopefully look cool


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 21, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Been hoping to, but it depends on whether the guy can get it working or not. If it doesn't work, then it'll not get installed and I'll have to look at the sustainiac.
> 
> I'm just excited as i get to play it and see what it sounds like! Also have had pickguard modded as well, and, some *surprises on the neck* which will hopefully look cool



I sense the presence of LEDs


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 24, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I sense the presence of LEDs


Ah! I think your sense are mistaken! had a slight delay due to a mysterious piece of equipment now allegedly working, and thus some modifications being required...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 24, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Ah! I think your sense are mistaken! had a slight delay due to a mysterious piece of equipment now allegedly working, and thus some modifications being required...



hmmmm... perhaps tree of life??


----------



## Jem7RB (Aug 24, 2009)

Unless it's got a handlebar moustache, i'm not interested  

James, btw bro, PM


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 24, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> hmmmm... perhaps tree of life??


Sorry to say but I do find tree of life inlays utterly horrific! so no 

The luthier did say he's not seen it done before 

I'm also waiting on one or two bits for the finishing process. I am actually pretty stoked, it's almost done, and this little project has been 8 years in me wanting to do it, 1 year since i got the parts and such, so it's a long wait!


----------



## RenegadeDave (Aug 24, 2009)

You're installing a fleshlight in the neck.... tell the truth.


----------



## budda (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Ketzer (Aug 24, 2009)

No, he's gonna do the whole fucking fretboard with a ludicrously expanded version of the inlay on his LACS. duh.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 24, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> You're installing a fleshlight in the neck.... tell the truth.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 25, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> hmmmm... perhaps tree of life??



But make them all wiltered as a reference to his screen name '7 Dying Trees' 

12th inlay should be 'I haz feel sad in roots'

Shut up, It's 2:30 am.

PS. Ultra Keen on results.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 29, 2009)

The fleshlight has been installed, with a bit of extra routing, and all ther other work is done! No LED's (yet) but i have thought about adding those ones you can mount in the pickup cavities, could be cool, but would not want them as neck inlays as I think they kind of look a bit tacky 

I'll be picking it up tomorrow, awesomeness!

Pretty much means that apart from the finishing that needs to be done (which won't take that long I imagine) that it'll all be done! In any case, i will have a playable working guitar tomorrow anyways, which'll be very very cool 

This whole saga has been so long in the making, it's just unreal really, first post was on the 27october last year, and I'd been organising buying the old junked up UV since 2-3 months before that, so it really has been an epic wait...

I'm pretty excited, I tells ya!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 30, 2009)

Picked it up today! Fuck me is it cool! Just finished the first part of the final stage, probably get round to the rest and piecing it together again tomorrow.

First off: Rob at Deadlight designs is wicked, does good work, and doesn't charge extortionate prices either, as to what he's done, well, will have to wait till the pictures of the finished article (and the stages in between) get posted up.

So, it's 1-2 days aways from completion now, it's going to rock like a motherfucker!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 30, 2009)

and, in a fit of enthusiasm, I've done the finish, and loosely assembled it. I still need to mount pickups properly (drill mounting holes, find screws that fit, and either foam or springs), feed the wood a little bit and string her up, but that's it. You will not believe the transformation compared with page 1 of this thread!

Will be posting a link soonish


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/94624-behold-the-bastard-uv-from-hell-666k-here-to-slay.html

and, to wet your appetite, here is the result:







I'll be posting a few intermediate pics up in this thread at some point, but hey, not quite yet


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 30, 2009)




----------

